# MSI KT3 Ultra ARU unter Linux

## n0ll4k

wollte in den nächsten Tagen auf Linux umsteigen und wissen ob das Borad gut unter Linux gut läuft. Besonders das Raid und der Sound weil 6 chanal sound is eben was feines. Hat vielleicht auch irgendwer erfahrung mit dem Board unter Linux.

----------

